# New Additions



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Wanted to share the exciting new additions at Chatterbox Acres :leap:

First up is End of the Line Broadway Diva:
[attachment=0:3an8mdor]Broadway Diva.JPG[/attachment:3an8mdor]

Next is Phoenix Rising "Janeway" OR "Tasha Yar" (name undecided, lol). 
She was born July 2nd! She is the daughter of Phoenix Rising Beverly Crusher who we bought back in February exposed to Kid Rock:
[attachment=1:3an8mdor]Beverly Crusher doe kid.jpg[/attachment:3an8mdor]


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very pretty!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful Pair of Goaties! Congratulations!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations :stars: 

Beautiful baby girls!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Love the new pic-she is a CUTIE!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

love the little new addition  

it was nice meeting you and your family when you picked up Broadway


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Very nice!!! Congrats!!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone - we are certainly enjoying them! 

Stacey - It was nice to meet you, too!

Logansmommy - umm . . . it took me about 100 pics to have 2 that were useable!!! Can you say hippity-hoppy??? I guess being a single, she has decided it's great entertainment to hop out of picture frame so I keep following her around and petting her! Funny.


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

Beauties!!!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

What pretty lil things! :drool: Congrats on your new additions! :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the cuties!


----------

